# Alabama Meet 4/12/08



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

To kick off the MECA season in the south we will be having a BBQ Saturday 4/12/08 before the show on 4/13/08.

Basic Info: Huntsville, Alabama. 5PMish until......

MECA Show: http://www.mecacaraudio.com/eventtable.aspx

Plenty of food and cars to listen to.

Contact me at kirk3272 at aol.com for more details.

Kirk


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Bump!


Please RSVP ASAP.

K


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow starting a bit late.....still nice to see one in the south....if this becomes a yearly event I may make next years.


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

Damn, gotta work. Eat some ribs for me! 
John


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

We will be doing another one before the Alabama MECA State Finals in September. This is actually the third annual event. It has just not been advertised.

K


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i'm in. i'm not sure how great i'll do, but i'll still be there.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I still plan to be there. I had hoped to have my car ready to go, but there's no way I'm going to get my pillars covered, IB install done, and new h/u in by Saturday when I've only got next Friday to do it all.

Kirk, mind if I bring a couple friends? The one that came last time told all my other friends about the cars there and now a few other guys want to come along if they can.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> I still plan to be there. I had hoped to have my car ready to go, but there's no way I'm going to get my pillars covered, IB install done, and new h/u in by Saturday when I've only got next Friday to do it all.
> 
> Kirk, mind if I bring a couple friends? The one that came last time told all my other friends about the cars there and now a few other guys want to come along if they can.



Everyone is welcome! Give me a final count by Thursday. Making the food run then.

K


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> I still plan to be there. I had hoped to have my car ready to go, but there's no way I'm going to get my pillars covered, IB install done, and new h/u in by Saturday when I've only got next Friday to do it all.
> 
> Kirk, mind if I bring a couple friends? The one that came last time told all my other friends about the cars there and now a few other guys want to come along if they can.


pillars will take 2 hours tops.

Focus on your hu and just run without subs at first. They're the first thing you turn off when tuning anyways. 

Also, that's good to know, Kirk. I have a friend that might want to come.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Thumper26 said:


> pillars will take 2 hours tops.
> 
> Focus on your hu and just run without subs at first. They're the first thing you turn off when tuning anyways.
> 
> Also, that's good to know, Kirk. I have a friend that might want to come.



Looks like around 40 or so, so far. About a dozen World Championships between the group. Should be fun!

K


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Looks like around 40 or so, so far. About a dozen World Championships between the group. Should be fun!
> 
> K


I'll email you if not but...

Will this be at your place again? If so, that's a LOT of people.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> I'll email you if not but...
> 
> Will this be at your place again? If so, that's a LOT of people.


There are several riding with others. Bring your own chair! I suggest out of towners reserve a room in Boaz. 

K


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone else going to this? 


Kirk, hope it's not too late. I mentioned I was going to bring some friends. Still looks they'll be coming. 

Hope to see some of you guys there.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i'm going to be there, i just don't know if the stereo will be playing...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I was going to call and ask you what time you planned on showing up?

I've got to take care of my nephew this afternoon until his mom gets back from B'ham. Dunno what time she's going to get back; taking my niece to some dance competition.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i'm leaving FP around 4, so prolly 5 or 5:15.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Firing up the grill about 5. It will take an hour or so.

Hope to see ya'll later on.

K


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Sorry to miss it this year Kirk. Gotta work...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Just wanted to thank you again, Kirk, for hosting the get together.

Thanks also to Andy and David for tips. Wish I could've made Boaz but I just woke up. 


Great meeting everyone. Hope to see you guys soon.


----------



## littled (Feb 12, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Just wanted to thank you again, Kirk, for hosting the get together.
> 
> Thanks also to Andy and David for tips. Wish I could've made Boaz but I just woke up.
> 
> ...


Same here. It was nice to meet you and everyone else. Sorry i didn't get to listen to your veh, was running my mouth and forgot  . Hopefully i'll get to hear it after you install your sub .

Andrew


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

littled said:


> Same here. It was nice to meet you and everyone else. Sorry i didn't get to listen to your veh, was running my mouth and forgot  . Hopefully i'll get to hear it after you install your sub .
> 
> Andrew


sup littled! it was great meeting you and talking to you last night. i'm sure we'll see each other around...


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

If I can get it aproved by the Boss we will do it again officially in September. We do have several un-official grill N tunes before major shows.

K


----------



## littled (Feb 12, 2008)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> If I can get it aproved by the Boss we will do it again officially in September. We do have several un-official grill N tunes before major shows.
> 
> K


Sounds great. I'm glad to know there are other Sq nuts near me 

Andrew


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

littled said:


> Sounds great. I'm glad to know there are other Sq nuts near me
> 
> Andrew


Hey man. It was good meeting you, too.


Kirk, how was the turnout in Boaz?


Hope to catch a comp one day. Slept in today. I stayed up too long at your house.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> If I can get it aproved by the Boss we will do it again officially in September. We do have several un-official grill N tunes before major shows.
> 
> K


that's awesome. please let me know any time you guys are having a get together like that, it's definitely worth the drive for me.

thanks again for the hospitality!


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

I will try to have the car done for the next one. It just depends on how much "extra" metal needs to be removed.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

wish i could have come to hang out but even if i lived less than 10 mins away i still wouldn't have come because i probably wouldn't have been welcome


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

alpinem said:


> I will try to have the car done for the next one. It just depends on how much "extra" metal needs to be removed.


LOL! Just remember to recreate that 'new car smell'


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> wish i could have come to hang out but even if i lived less than 10 mins away i still wouldn't have come because i probably wouldn't have been welcome


not gonna touch that one...


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

It was great seeing everyone again and a pleasure to meet some newcomers. I enjoyed listening to everyone systems and hoped that I was able to help each of you in some way. We need to keep bringing in new blood to this hobby.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> wish i could have come to hang out but even if i lived less than 10 mins away i still wouldn't have come because i probably wouldn't have been welcome


You would have been invited for sure. Not too many people I can't throw out if they act up.  

K


----------

